# Vaccinations



## BoldVenture

Which vaccines should I be using for calves, cows, Bulls etc... I know nothing about vaccinating so any info will be helpful



Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## DoubleR

Your best bet would be to talk to a local vet or two. Vaccination protocols vary according to where you live. So if I gave you what is recommended here it might be a waste for you. Post where you live (state) and maybe others will love closer to you and be able to help.


----------



## BoldVenture

Thanks! I'm in Cookeville, Tennessee. 

I gave them this: 

Triangle 5 Bovine Rhinotracheitis-Virus Diarrhea-Parainfluenza 3-Respiratory 
Syncytial Virus Vaccine 2ml 1/27/15

Hopefully it'll do the job



Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------



## BoldVenture

I plan to give them a tetanus shot when we castrate 


Bold Venture Farms
Buffalo Valley, TN


----------

